# Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?



## Deardy (16. Dezember 2010)

*Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Hi allerseits!

Ich wollte mir die Tage eine EVGA GTX 580 kaufen und übertakten, und wollte mal die Frage in die Runde stellen, welchen Kühler ich dabei verwenden sollte?

Der Standard-Kühler soll zwar verhältnissmässig sehr gut sein, aber da geht doch sicher mehr 

Mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich um die Kühlleistung, Verbrauch oder Lautstärke sind eher Nebensache.

Bisher sind mir folgende Kühler bekannt, die man überhaupt auf eine GTX 580 kriegt:

Zalman VF3000F (Hier muss allerdings die Säge ran...)
Thermalright Spitfire
Thermalright Shaman
Zusätzlich zu Spitfire / Shaman:
Thermalright VRM G2
Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME Plus

Einen Vergleich dieser Kühler ist mir allerdings noch nicht unter die Nase gekommen. Einzlne Kühler haben zwar einen Vergleich zum GTX 480 Kühler, aber wie die sich im Vergleich zum 580er schlagen habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Der Shaman soll sehr gut sein hier gibts auch ein Review im Forumhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/129814-review-thermalright-shaman-grafikkartenkuehler.html


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

die beste lösung wäre der spitfire oder der shaman kombiniert mit dem passenden vrm kühler. 
knapp dahinter kommt der Accelero Xtreme plus...


Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test - vga-kühler, fermi


----------



## elohim (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Der Shaman soll sehr gut sein hier gibts auch ein Review im Forumhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/129814-review-thermalright-shaman-grafikkartenkuehler.html




esgibt sogar zwei.... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...thermalright-shaman-review-mit-gtx-460-a.html


----------



## Spiff (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Also bevor du dir einen neuen Kühler kaufst würde ich noch den Standartkühler testen (hab auch ne EVGA 580). Der ist zwar nicht grad sehr leise im Idle, wird aber auch nicht extrem Laut unter Last. Die Zotac 460 AMP ist da einiges Lauter unter Last dafür im Idle etwas leiser. Temps der Karte waren nach 2h mit dem EVGA Stresstest auf ca 70°.


MfG Spiff


----------



## lave (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

würde dir auch den shaman empfehlen. für die GTX480 gibts passend dazu die VRM kühler. ob für GTX 580  verfdügbar weis ich nicht.


----------



## Deardy (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*



lave schrieb:


> würde dir auch den shaman empfehlen. für die GTX480 gibts passend dazu die VRM kühler. ob für GTX 580  verfdügbar weis ich nicht.


Isser  hab ich im ersten Thread ja auch gepostet

Ich werd mir wohl einfach mal die Graka ziehn und testen wie weit ich mit dem Lüfter komm. Werd mir aber definitiv den Shaman +VRM drauf packen weils einfach geil aussieht


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

sieht geil aus? Hmmm, vor allem sieht jetzt mein groß clockner neben dem shaman richtig niedlich aus, mit seinem 120mm lüfterchen :o) gewöhnungsbedürftiger anblick. Vor allem kühlt der shaman aber geil. Abhängig von rer zimmertemperatur lieg ich unter last bei knapp unter 40 bis max 45 grad.


----------



## lave (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*



Deardy schrieb:


> Isser  hab ich im ersten Thread ja auch gepostet
> 
> Ich werd mir wohl einfach mal die Graka ziehn und testen wie weit ich mit dem Lüfter komm. Werd mir aber definitiv den Shaman +VRM drauf packen weils einfach geil aussieht


sorry ich meinte die speziell zum shaman hinzu verfügbaren VRM-kühler(nicht dei mitgelieferten)


----------



## johny (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Hi,

wie stark willst du denn die Karte übertakten? Habe eine EVGA 580SC und ist mir etwas zu laut - zwar leiser als ne GTX285SSC - aber trotzdem....
Will mir den Arctic... draufmachen. Durch die Anordnung der Lüfter wird die gesamte Karte gekühlt. Zudem kommt noch ne Backplate drauf-die soll es bis zum Jahres Ende bei EVGA.eu geben...


----------



## Deardy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*



lave schrieb:


> sorry ich meinte die speziell zum shaman hinzu verfügbaren VRM-kühler(nicht dei mitgelieferten)





Deardy schrieb:


> Thermalright VRM G2


 Ich doch auch? oder gibts da noch andere 

@johny:

Übertakten wollte ich einfach soweit es geht ohne meine Karte zu schmelzen  Ich hätte halt so stark übertaktet, dass die Karte schlussendlich unter Volllast ned über 90° geht... ist so meine Schmerzgrenze


----------



## johny (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Also ich würde die Kombination aus Arctic Coolings Accelero Xtreme Plus und Thermalright VRM-G2 (sofern der noch drauf passt bzw. mit 580 kompatibel ist) mit Lüfter bevorzugen.
Dann steht ner übertaktung auf Werte um die 900Mhz (Core) nichts mehr im Wege.

Die Kosten belaufen sich auf ca. 70€


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

die kombi aus shaman + vrm-g2 dürfte ungefähr 20 € teurer sein. Die gpukühlung vom shaman is besser als vom AC. Glaub, der AC kühlt die spawas bissel besser. Is aber egal, dafür gibets ja den G2. Shaman + G2 dürften abgesehen vom preis, aber hinsichtlich kühlleistung und geräuschemission unschlagbar sein. Den spitfire ma außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Deardy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Ja den finanziellen Aspekt lass ich sowieso aussen vor  bei sowas achte ich nicht aufs geld hehe

"Den spitfire ma außen vor gelassen. "
Wie ist das zu verstehen?  Ist der spitfire besser, oder die einzige konkurrenz da vorgänger?


----------



## lave (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

pcgh meint der shaman ist fast genauso gut wie der große bruder spitfire. aber spitfire is einfach riiiiieeeesig groß und sperrig. also ich bestell mir demnächst auch ne gtx580 und da kommt definitiv ein shaman drauf. zusätzlich kann ich dan später mal ne 2. gtx580 reinbauen, was beim spitfire sehr sehr schwer werden würde


----------



## johny (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Gibt es irgendwo einen ausführlichen Test mit aktuellen Karten und GPU Kühlern? 

Eigentlich sollte man ja annehmen, dass 3 Lüfter besser kühlen als einer, aber dem scheint nicht so!

Woher weist du dass der Shaman besser als der AC ist? Thread / Link wäre nice


MfG


----------



## Zyanoses (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

ob sich das rechnet naja Graka oc . Denke das wenn dich gescheit auf die cpu beschränkst haste da mehr von.


----------



## johny (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Wenn meinst du?

Solltest du mich meinen - hab nen i7 920 (stock - noch) der sollte zumindest für eine 580er reichen. Außerdem wird die CPU im Frühjahr übertacktet...


----------



## SESOFRED (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Der Shaman ist Gut siehe auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ste-erfahrungen-mit-shaman-vrm-g2-gtx480.html


----------



## pcg-hipi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Aussage von Thermalright vom 21.12.2010 nach Anfrage:

"*die momentan erhältlichen VRM-Kühler sind nicht auf die GTX 580  montierbar. Thermalright arbeitet bereits an einer Lösung*. 
Prinzipiell sollte es allerdings möglich sein die GTX 580 mit Hilfe der  beiliegenden Passiv-Kühlkörper zu betreiben. Infolge des beiliegenden  großen Lüfters sollte auch genügend "Frischluft" zu den  Spannungswandlern gelangen. Diese werden ja nicht so stark belastet wie  bei den GTX 480 Karten. Selbst Kunden mit einer GTX 480 setzen den  Thermalright Shaman erfolgreich ein. Von daher denke ich, dass es bei  einer GTX 580 noch ein wenig besser laufen sollte, da bei dieser Karte  ja ein bisschen weniger "Strom" in "Hitze" umgewandelt wird."

Also abwarten und Tee trinken..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johny (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Dann werde ich schon mal nen Tee aufsetzen und nen Kuchen backen...


Hat Thermalright vielleicht verraten wie lange es dauern wird?

Ist der Shaman 100% GTX580 kompatibel oder wird er noch modifiziert? In der Shaman Anleitung steht nichts von 580...


----------



## pcg-hipi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Haben kein Datum genannt, nur das, was ich gepostet hab.

Ist jetzt schon kompatibel laut dem Link:

VGA-Chipset-RAM VGA-Kuehler

Nach langer Recherche entdeckt


----------



## johny (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler für übertaktete GTX 580?*

Jepp - jetzt seh ichs auch! Danke dir.

Dann werd ich mal auf die VRM Rx warten...


----------

